# how do I change the mtu size?

## meinereinerseiner

hi,

how can I change the default mtu for eth0 (dhcp) from 1500 to 1444?

a file like /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 with MTU="1444" was ignored,

iface_eth0="dhcp mtu=1444" give me an error.

thx

tom

----------

## gspr

man ifconfig tells.

----------

## meinereinerseiner

@gspr

yes, I know how I do this from the commandline, but I dont know

if there is an option in any configfile to setup this permanently.

of course I can write a script, which set the mtu at boot time, but

in other linux distributions a can do this in config files.

tom

----------

## gspr

Ah, right, sorry.

----------

## pakman

The gentoo startup scripts don't support passing options to ifconfig, probably not too hard to alter it to. Easier to just use the local startup file though.

I do it by putting 

```
ifconfig eth0 mtu 1430
```

 into /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## Dire Penguin

edit etc/ppp/options

----------

